# ISPConfig 2.2.27 released



## Till (13. Okt. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.27 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release updates OpenSSL to 0.9.8i and improves the Dutch translation.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Update OpenSSL to version 0.9.8i (fixes the -m486 vs. -mtune=i486 problem, see http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26770 ).
- Dutch language files have been updated.
- Changed ISPConfig Defaults: password encryption to crypt-md5 and php apache configuration to addtype.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.27.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.27.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.27.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------

